# nova scotia



## strength (Sep 30, 2008)

can anyone tell me what the job situation is like in nova scotia, I was thinking of saskatoon. But nova scotia looks more promising.


----------



## jacktoboggan (Nov 28, 2009)

strength said:


> can anyone tell me what the job situation is like in nova scotia, I was thinking of saskatoon. But nova scotia looks more promising.


Saskatchewan statistically has much better economy then NS by far. May depend on profession i guess. I dont live in either province so my opinion is based on Tv and newspapers. Access local website with job postings and analyze it.
Jack


----------

